

I am writing a book about my experience making a website pay for itself - tosbourn
http://tosbourn.com/decided-write-book-making-website-pay/

======
dang
Landing pages, email signups, and so on aren't ready to be tried out yet, so
they don't count as Show HNs. Please read the Show HN guidelines at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

